# Tuna Smoothies - Superjoolz Style



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Thought i would stick this up here.

This is SuperJoolz recepie, so please dont hate me if it`s horribe and dont praise me if it`s nice 

----------------------------------------------------

mmmmm, just had 1/2 of my tuna smoothie recipe, tastes so good, honestly!

4 tins tuna, rinsed underr water for 5 mins to get rid of fish taste

1 desert spoon organic, sugar free peanut butter

1 banana

loads of sugar free blackcurrant cordial

1/2 pint skim milk

2 scoops whey

Desert spoon optimum oil blend

Blend for a few minutes till completely smooth (dont do it with a cheap blender coz they blow up!) then enjoy...

Also, if you arent bothered about carbs, you can add muller light yoghurts to make it thicker and add another banana and frozen fruit. Lovely.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

you have got to be kidding!? .. peanut butter, blackcurrant cordial and tuna!!!

I'd rather remove my own spleen with a chipfork than drink that!



L


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

ha, cheers paul.

Ok, couple of tips, the best tuna for this is the good stuff in springwater. Sainsbury's do big tins for £1.09 (2 normal cans size)

The cheap stuff tastes rank and you'll prob be sick

Also make sure yourinse it first. put it in a sieve and leave a tap running over it for a few mins, mash it with a fork

Also it needs to be blended for quite a while to get the tuna completely broken up.

If you follow the above i swear you'll be impressed! However the ultimate test is the zero carb option.... flat diet coke and tuna. thats it... mmmm

Anyway give it a whirl, let me know what y'all think! However, if you like it, i cant take all the credit for it, a good mate of mine called james got me on em, and ill never go back now....


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

lol, dont knock it till you've tried it!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by Lorian
> 
> *
> I'd rather remove my own spleen with a chipfork than drink that!*
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmmm Spleen! Now we are talking!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i like the idea of blended foods but i will have to try it to see if i can stomach it.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Sorry but that sounds absolutely minging. That sounds even worse than the tuna, coke and tomatoes mix a guy at our gym does!


----------



## Desdicado (May 7, 2003)

Aww C'mon, even the thought of that is making me ill!. I just eat straight tuna out of the tin, no sugar and definitely no blackcurrant or banana!.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

lol, pussy's the lot of ya! Nah, this suits me coz when i open a tin of tuna i gag, the smell makes me sick, so this way, i cant taste it, and get loads of it down me! yum yum.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

how about taking a deep breathe, then shutting ue eyes and closing your nose holes and then quickly swallowing the stuff down, in this way u won't taste as much of the tune/blackcurrent/banana mash.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

All you guys are sick in the head!

Bodybuilding shouldn't be about driving to these lengths just for a bit of protein, Does no-one out there actually enjoy eating their food anymore? Surely to god a small teaspoon of mayo isn't gonna kill ya! Tuna straight out of the tin? hurl!!!!!

On the other hand, Im gonna give the tuna smoothie a whirl. I do think you cant really knock something until youv'e tried it. Bet its horrible though, we'll see!

From what I've read, I thought the body could only process around 40-50g protein at one sitting. Anymore than that in one go and it'll end up in the toilet. I do believe you can try to eat too much protein. 3 tins of tuna and 2 scoops of whey in one go sounds a lot for the digestive system to deal with, thats 130g+ of protein.

If I'm wrong about this please tell me, as I may be missing out!

Phil


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

that makes 2 servings. But at 18 stone plus, to get the amount of protein i need (4-600g), i have to eat more than 50g's per serving some times if i eat every 2-3 hours. So 70g is ok for me!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

only 2 servings, the 4 tins of tuna should add to 122g at least

then the 2 scoops of whey

thats a lot of protein are you sure these are nice i can't afford to try it and not like it


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah, im didnt read my 1st post coz at the moment im home lots so can eat more whole food and am only blending half the amount in my previous recipe so it works out at about 70g per serving


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

thats still good, does this really not taste like ****? what does it taset of?

and does it look like puke?

thanks mate


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

with loads of coridal and the peanut butter it has a slightly peanutty taste. the bananas give it a smoothie texture so it is nice, ok if you think about it, there is a slight aftertaste of tuna, but if you blend it up for long enough, its great. I swear by them. Also when your dieting, I cut out the banana, milk and some of the PB but the sweetness of cordial, PB and protein powder makes it taste like you are cheating!

Once you've made a couple of batches and got it right you'll love em! infact, if we ever have a UK-M meet up, ill bring some ready made for y'all to try... lol.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeh thats do that in a neutral venue and have a superjoolz smoothie taster session

i am thinking of trying it in amin

haven't got any peanut butter

but could cut it out, i don't like peanuts and hate bananas,

but am thinking of substitutes might try it still

apparently washing any meat gets rid of taste

might try the yoghurt on chicken breast ina minute


----------

